# Did I cause this fish to bloat? Quick fix?



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey all! Please help ASAP...concerned I have limited time if any to help this guy.

120 gallon all male malawi tank.
Peacocks and Haps mostly mature at 4-5 inches.
Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, Nitrate 40.
Tank has been up for 18 months and had zero issues in the last 9 months.

I recently went 2 days without feeding because I was out of town (generally I feed once daily). Yesterday, when feeding, I added a little more than usual thinking they were probably starving. Looking in this morning, my lemon jake is bulging at the sides, to the point where his scales are popping out a bit. I'm concerned he gorged himself to the point of a major problem. Should I take him out immediately and use epsom salts or something of that nature to try to flush him out? Feeding NLS pellets by the way.

Can provide any other info necessary...this forum has saved me before, please help if you can!


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can either wait and see if he returns to normal on his own or you can net him and treat with epsom in a separate tank. I'd probably put him in another tank with epsom for a day or two just so I can see if he's defecating or not, unless you're witnessing bowel movements in the main tank, in which case I'd leave him alone.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great! Moved him and added salts...1Tblsp per 5 gallons? Anything else you recommend with the conditions of his tank? Raise/Lower the temp? Should I continue to feed normally, or wait a few days to see if he passes it all?

Thanks again!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Normal temp, ~78-80F. I wouldn't feed for a few days, keep checking for feces on the bottom of the tank, bare bottom is easier to see, as is a sponge filter instead of a HOB.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

24 hours later, still very swollen belly, no feces. Also, discovered while netting the fish, the temp gauge had popped out of the water leaving the heaters on...tank temp was up to 86 from normal 78. Don't know if this had anything to do with it, but thought I would add to the detail. I have mela and Pima fix as well as metro on hand...


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Update...the midsection has also lost coloration and the scales are coming off...possibly with a white fungus? Added pima fix...correct course of action?

image by Mtayl675, on Flickr


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the scales and color issue are related to the bloating, which I would guess to be an internal obstruction. I'd do a ~80% water change to remove the Pimafix. External issues aren't important right now.
So, water change, add epsom during the change to keep it at the same level it's at now and dose 250mg of metro twice daily followed by another ~80% water change, again, keeping the epsom topped up around 2tbsp per 10g. I don't have high hopes for this fish unfortunately, but you never know.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of the help...followed your directions and crossing my fingers. For future reference and for others viewing this thread...is there anything that can create this type of internal blockage? Could I have done anything differently or more quickly? We'll see what happens...


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

So 1 week later, and the fish has not improved...it's time to end it, right? Not going to improve now if it hasn't already? Clove oil and freezer sounds like the popular choice...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any evidence of bowel movements from the fish? 
Clove oil will put the fish to sleep, then you can either add more clove oil, or vodka, etc until gill function ceases. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

No bowel movements, did another big water change and re-upped the salt and metro. I saw a very thin (hairlike) thread coming out the other day...maybe 3/4 of an inch long. The fish really doesn't seem that sick or in discomfort. But not interested in food. Would hate to call it quits too early, but also don't want to drag it out too long. For the most part he still moves around ok, and his fins are out in display...tough call.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps wait until you see some abnormal behavior or a worsening of his physical appearance. It's a tough call.


----------

